# Back to the Area



## jyeager83 (Aug 29, 2012)

Been out of the area for almost 8 years. I grew up here and lived here for my entire child hood but spent the last 8 years in South Caroline and Hawaii. Getting back in to fishing the the kids love it. Which is great because so do i. Long story short we tried a ton of the public reefs this year offshore from Dauphin Island with not much luck. I'm considering buying some private reefs for next year. We have a 251 Proline and while I'm used to going offshore, the kids get bored on a 2 hour boat ride to the Beer Can. Does anyone know of a good group to build the reefs or if something like a "Fishing Camp" style community exists where a group of guys get together and get a bunch of reefs together and share? I'm having a hard time justifying the cost of my own reefs when I might only go once a month during the summer. Any tips or advice would be great. Its getting so expensive on gas that its not worth running offshore if you arent going to maximize your changes to atleast catch something.


----------



## tbyrd212 (Jul 29, 2012)

There is a few places that drop reefs for you it just depends on the $$$ you are able to spend. There is the Reef Maker out of Orange Beach that does it or look in the thread "chicken coops" or "Privite Reef" Capt Mike in there has lots of Info on them and sales them aswell. Hope this helps.


----------

